# Mini in Boot Loop?!? Recommendations



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got a couple of V2 Mini's and have never had a problem with them but now one of them is in a boot loop. It never gets past the initial TiVo logo. I didn't even know they could get in a boot loop. They both on MoCA and were working right up until the software upgrade the other day.


I've unplugged the power for several hours, and unplugged and replugged the HDMI and coax but nothing help.


Suggestions?


Thanks.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

gespears said:


> I've got a couple of V2 Mini's and have never had a problem with them but now one of them is in a boot loop. It never gets past the initial TiVo logo. I didn't even know they could get in a boot loop. They both on MoCA and were working right up until the software upgrade the other day.
> 
> I've unplugged the power for several hours, and unplugged and replugged the HDMI and coax but nothing help.
> 
> ...


I would call Tivo, it sounds like something might have gotten corrupted when the software was updated.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

fcfc2 said:


> I would call Tivo, it sounds like something might have gotten corrupted when the software was updated.


I believe that to be the case but I'm dreading the TiVo call.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Okay, I called TiVo and the tech had no suggestions at all. He said there is no way to get it to reload original settings or anything. If it won't boot to where you can communicate with it, it's dead and has to be replaced. Then he went on to say that normally it would be 149 dollars for a replacement (it's about a year and a half old) but since you are a special customer we'll do it for 79 (I think it was 79, could have been 70.) I was not thrilled with this so I told him that since it was their update that killed it I shouldn't have to pay anything. So he went off and discussed it with his supervisor or whomever for more than 15 minutes and finally came back and said that since it did in fact look like it was the update that killed it they would replace it at no cost. They sent another one and I put it in last night. It seems to be working well.


----------

